# Warum sind Mp3s illegal



## Budda (30. September 2003)

Schön guten Abend ...

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Kumpel mal so über Videos gesprochen. Er meinte zu mir, das die Copyright-Rechte nachdem Erscheinen im Free-TV fast nicht mehr vorhanden sind und es deswegen legal ist, die Filme aufzunehmen. 

Nun habe ich mir Gedanken darüber gemacht, warum das Herunterladen von Mp3s aus dem iNet illegal, denn die Songs laufen ja auch im Radio und dort kann man sich die Musik aufnehmen!

Schreibt mal was zu, wenn Ihr mehr darüber wisst ...

ciao, der Budda


----------



## Retlaw (1. Oktober 2003)

Weil du für den Radio Gema-Gebühren zahlst, für deinen Internet-Anschluss nicht.

MP3s sind nur illegal wenn sie ohne Genehmigung ins Internet gestellt worden sind, was aber gerade bei Tauschbörsen meistens der Fall ist.

Auf manchen Seiten, z.B. von einigen Radiosendern, kann man legale MP3s runterladen, teilweise auch komplette Stücke.

Zu den Filmen, die kannst mit dem Videorekorder für private Zwecke aus dem Fernsehen aufnehmen, deswegen gibts ja auf die Kasetten eine extra Gebühr die im Kaufpreis mit eingerechnet ist.


----------



## knulp (3. Oktober 2003)

genau wie bei den CD-Rohlingen...


----------



## deltacon (3. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Retlaw _
> *Weil du für den Radio Gema-Gebühren zahlst, für deinen Internet-Anschluss nicht.*


Ist nur bedingt richtig, denn es gibt genauso Radio Stationen, die übers Internet senden. Wenn du einen Song vom Radio aufnimmst, darfst du ihn nicht öffentlich vorführen, sonst ist das auch strafbar!

Sicher darfst du dir die Videos aufnehmen, du darfst dir auch mp3s brennen, allerdings nur eine Sicherheitskopie von einem Original (offiziell).

Denn es könnte ja sein, dass das Original kaputt wird und deshalb hast du dann eine Sicherheitskopie oder umgekehrt. 

Das gilt übrigens auch für Software. Du darfst Sicherheitskopien von deiner Windows oder Mac oder Linux CD machen, installieren darfst du allerdings nur einmal!

Und solange du die mp3s nicht öffentlich vorführst (so wies im Internet der Fall ist), kann dir im Prinzip niemand was anhaben. 
Das gilt auch für Videos: nimmst du dir was vom Free TV auf, darfst dus zu Hause spielen und es kopieren, solange das keine öffentliche Vorführung ist, denn sonst wirds kritisch.

Also, Faustregel: 
zu Hause kannst du deine Wände tapezieren mit Raubkopien. Nimmst du aber eine dieser Kopien und stellst sie ins Internet (egal ob Software, Video, Musik, Bilder oder anderes urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material), begibst du dich auf illegales Terrain.

so einfach ist das!


----------

